# I'm now cross-eyed



## Deda (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.dedanotions.com/

I've got it functional.  Over the weekend I'm going to load all the products and images and upload the correct text for the FAQ, About Us, Shipping and Cart.  But for now you can see what it's going to look like.

What do you think?
Is it easy to navigate?
Is it choppy? Does it look like a 3rd grader made it?

I value your opinion.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 5, 2010)

Very professional, clean, and user friendly. Well done. You might have missed your calling as a web designer!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice!  I LOVE the header.  Everything is super clean...easy to navigate.  Your pictures are awesome.

I can't really find anything to fix.

Great job!


----------



## cwarren (Nov 5, 2010)

I think its GREAT, Easy to get around.. Wonderful Job !!!


----------



## Deda (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you, ladies.  I can't stop "touching the code".


----------



## kaelily (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree with everyone...looks great!!


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 5, 2010)

I really love the slide show of photos on the main page, very cheery and outdoorsy. It is very user friendly great job..

Now i have to ask if the Haunted soap is masculine scented, I think I need to order one.


----------



## JenniferSews (Nov 5, 2010)

It looks really lovely!  I only have a few suggestions.  One the "about me" page is something I always look at when shopping online.  If it isn't filled out or is a perfunctory statement it gives me doubt.  If there is no about me page it doesn't bother me, but a blank one makes me wonder, mainly about how long the company has been around.  I'm guessing you are only getting started _online_ and will get to it later.

Second, I'd go with more pics and skip the products page full of icons.  Unless you know for sure your customers are shopping by oil first.  Your product photos are amazing and really draw people in, but making them click to a page full of icons first is a missed opportunity, imho.  In my experience people really love to look at product photos.  It's your only real chance to sell your product other than the description.  No one can smell you scents or try the lather online.  Your soaps are so lovely to look at there's no reason to make them harder to find.  I'm guessing again but I bet your real life customer's first question isn't "can you show me just the avocado oil soaps?"  

If you linked people to this page- http://www.dedanotions.com/shop/index.p ... page&id=30

Vs this page- http://www.dedanotions.com/shop/index.p ... x&cPath=90

I'd bet they'd have a preference.  

Finally I'd let people buy without requiring them to set up an account, if possible.  It may not seem like a big deal, but it is a turn off to many people.  You might notice many online businesses allow you the option of signing up for an account to make future shopping easier or just checking out. 

Anyway that is from personal experience, for what it's worth.  I did built an online business as a stay at home mom from scratch that had six figures in sales before I sold it.  But what worked for me may not work for you, or even be applicable.  Take what you like and ignore the rest.  The site is gorgeous and offers your repeat customers an easy, friendly way to reorder even if you don't draw in new traffic (which you will!)  You will do great!


----------



## Deda (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey Jennifer, thanks for the input.  As I said, I'm going to upload the text on the info pages, along with the photos and product info in the next couple days.  

I agree that the About Us page is of the utmost importance, that's why I'm leaving it to a copywriter   I want it done right.

The icons will be gone as soon as the images are finished.  I'm anxious to get to the fun part, like pics and descriptions.  

What I've been working on has been the bones and functionality.  

I've decided to skip the COWOA, I want my customers to be able to track packages and see previous purchases.  

I've got lots of work left to do!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 6, 2010)

I like it! It loads up fast and is nice and clean, uncluttered.


----------



## albo (Nov 6, 2010)

I love it... great look and feel, really consistent through the pages and sections.

The only thing I would change is when you're at the front page, the slideshow of product and the slideshow in the header (facebook, twitter, etc) feels like a little too much.  Then when you're looking at the product pages the slideshow in the header distracts me whenever it changes.  So my personal preference would be to take the slideshow out of the header and have maybe a range of small buttons along the bottom of the home page?  The other option that I've seen (although I have no idea how easy or difficult it is) is that from the slideshow every time it loads it is a new picture.  So instead of rotating every x seconds, it only changes when you reload the header by changing page or something like that.  That way it's still up the top right in line of sight, but not as distracting.


----------



## Deda (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for that suggestion - I fiddled around with the code.

It's all still there but won't change for 15 seconds and each page click restart the effect on a random slide.  

One more favor?

If anyone has a second, look at this product page and tell me if the element line up right or wrong - if they look wonky will you tell me your screen resolution and browser?

http://www.dedanotions.com/shop/index.p ... cts_id=199


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 6, 2010)

I use IE and it looks fine.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 6, 2010)

It looks fine to me, too. I also use IE.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Nov 6, 2010)

I use ie8 with vista and the Innocent Soap and Unscented are not lined up.  And when I mouse over Connect, the twitter comes up okay, but there is like an empty box that blocks out the print for the other options.  

Then when I move the mouse above the Connect, it shows the connection to fliker in the address bar (bottom left) but no text shows up and the mouse changes to show a clickable link.

Then a little bit above that the connection for facebook shows in the address bar but no text shows up and the mouse changes to show a clickable link.

I hope this is the feedback you wanted.

I should also say that I really like your site, it looks very professional and your pictures are TDF.


----------



## Deda (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you!  I fixed 'Connect" I had moved the <div> legal info and put a 66px padding around it and inadvertently placed an errant .a in the style sheet.  

Effectively it put a 66px box around the link, making the ones above it unclickable. 

It took me 2 hours to find the code.  It's all good, though, I was watching Invictus while I worked.

That was EXACTLY what I was looking for.


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 11, 2010)

It looks very nice Deda.  Now I am feeling guilty about not getting mine up yet.  I hope it does you well.

Bruce


----------



## madpiano (Nov 11, 2010)

wow, I am impressed how you managed to get a rather dowdy template to look THIS good. Your site looks amazing. I just cannot work ZEN cart. I have the book and my computer now knows swear words in 3 languages, but I am still not happy....Well done. It looks really really good!!


----------



## Deda (Nov 12, 2010)

I didn't know there was a book! I had to teach myself some php just to understand the structure.  I can't imagine how much time I could have saved if I could have looked up answers instead of testing code.  So many of the cool parts of Zen Cart don't always play nice with each other.


----------



## madpiano (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't think the book helps that much. The forum seems much better...Still impressed by your site !!


----------



## Deda (Nov 12, 2010)

Madpiano - I just went to your site!  I love the colors, so vibrant.  And making the mainwrapper bg a .png is brilliant, very nice!


----------



## madpiano (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Deda, but I am afraid, I didn't do that one...a friend of mine did. I just couldn't waste anymore time trying to get it to work...


----------

